# big pic with my bottle digging buddies...its like christmas



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 29, 2018)

penty of 1840's through 60's pontils and hing molds,,,,,pics to come


----------



## junkmansitch (Aug 29, 2018)

Do tell us more, and unwrap those beauties.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 30, 2018)

Can't wait!


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 30, 2018)

Looks like you're digging some good OLD stuff...   more pics please.

Jim G


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 30, 2018)

*small grouping of pontils and meds the tree bear oils are my favorite*


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 30, 2018)

Love it-that's some nice early stuff for sure!  What is the big embossed round medicine in the back?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice!  Yeah, we want to know what the embossed ones say!


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 30, 2018)

*some pics*

inks open pontils including a jj butler

bear oils

cs bursal cincinnati
I sutton covington iron pontil

dr robinson cincinnati
mexican mustang and dr thompson eye water

all poisons from top of same privy not in picture is a job moses
spitoon
utility jars 2 iron pontils and an open
mineral


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice Stuff. Any Names on the Mineral Waters? LEON.


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice and old!
Ya gotta love that combination!
Carl


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 31, 2018)

-

A really interesting mix of bottles there.
Your C.S. Burdsal reminded me of one I bought at an auction here in the UK a couple of years ago.
I did a little bit of research on it and included it in a post I put up on a UK forum.
There is a really interesting back story to Caleb S. Burdsal but instead of swamping you thread with it I'll put it up as a separate post.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?689408-Caleb-S-Burdsal-of-Cincinatti

​


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 31, 2018)

wow i did not get that far in researching him.  Thank you for posting the info.  That shape bottle has always been my favorite and the first to be embossed like it


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 31, 2018)

*here are the rest*

i find a few of there type bottles what are they.  They come out of the pontil age with thin flaired lips and mirror flat bottoms



I foegot one of the sodas as it was soaking to clean off some crustations here are the embossed sodas

  A ,msmooth bases verhage cincinnati

  Two slightly different Bick and Reibels one is marked A &D H C on bottom

  Adam Best Mineral water

  I sutton Covington KY iron pontil

  A stoppered clear bottle that i cant get loose rod pontil

  some pontil aged slicks with mirror flat bottoms

  a killer jug


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2018)

The only old Cincinatti botte I ever had was coincedently the same Verhage. Nice Stuff. LEON.


----------



## tor_guy (Sep 5, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## Willington Glass (Sep 5, 2018)

*Great Finds*

Great finds!  I'm sure you already know, but the Dr. Robinson bottle is really rare!


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Sep 5, 2018)

*thanks i did not know that*



Willington Glass said:


> Great finds!  I'm sure you already know, but the Dr. Robinson bottle is really rare!





i know fery little of worth of relics and bottles i dig....but i found very little on the net on it


----------



## Willington Glass (Sep 5, 2018)

Basil.W.Duke said:


> i know fery little of worth of relics and bottles i dig....but i found very little on the net on it



Here's some information from Holst:


R 62 DR ROBINSON /
CINCINNATI / O
5 3/8 H
Cylindrical, Aqua, Open/Iron
Pontil, Rare
Ohio 4243, 4244
(50/100)


----------



## cityventure (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello is it for sale?


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Sep 6, 2018)

no sir i only have 1


----------

